# Hemangioscarcoma in a Beagle?



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

My sister-in-law's Beagle was diagnosed with hemangio yesterday. Has anyone ever heard of this in Beagles? I have not. An abdominal ultrasound was done on him due to a "cyst" in his abdomen, and they saw something on his spleen too. He is now going to have a chest x-ray to see if he has any thing in his heart/lungs. He is feeling fine, eating and everything. Since it is so early in the game, is there anything that I can advise her to do to possibly prolong this little guy's life? He is 8.5 years old.  I can't believe he's got the same thing that killed my Fozzie...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I think any breed can get hemangio. Rhonda Hovan even talks about her pet raccoon who died of hemangiosarcoma, so it occurs in different species as well.

I am so sorry this is happening-fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry - thoughts and prayers for the best. 

Beagles are just as prone - if not more so - to cancer as goldens. My coworker's 3 year old beagle is going in Monday to have a cancer tumor removed from his face. It hasn't "rooted" or spread yet, so it should be good, but yep.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Biopsy of spleen came back negative-not hemangio! He still has a 4 inch mass in his abdomen that needs to come out-Internal medicine vet called it necrotic tissue. We won't know for sure until pathology is back on lump after removal-but very hopeful!









That's Fred the Beagle



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

That is very good news!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes it is! My sister-in-law is relieved, but guardedly so, until the mass is out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fozziesmom*

Fozziesmom

Fred is in my prayers-what an adorable dog!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

He's a sweetie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

